#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  GITAM Visakhapatnam btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facillities

## amos.0119

*GITAM Visakhapatnam b-tech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:
*



*GITAM Visakhapatnam Year of Establishment:* 1980.


*GITAM Visakhapatnam Affiliation:* Deemed University.


*GITAM Visakhapatnam Mode Of Admission:* GAT (GITAM Admission Test).


*GITAM Visakhapatnam Cut Off 2014:* Last rank called for counselling is 35000.


*GITAM Visakhapatnam Branches In Engineering:*
Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringCivil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringIndustrial Engineering
Biotechnology*
GITAM Visakhapatnam Fee Structure For Engineering 2014-2015:
*

*Course*
*Duration*
*First Year*
*2nd
Year*
*3rd
Year*
*4th
Year*
*5th
Year*

*Tution
Fee*
*Special
Fee*
*Total*

*B.Tech. (Except Aeronautical)*
*4 years*
*1,65,000*
*20,900*
*1,85,900*
*1,85,900*
*1,85,900*
*1,85,900*
*—–*

*B.Tech Aeronautical Engg.*
*4 years*
*2,45,000*
*27,800*
*2,72,800*
*2,72,800*
*2,72,800*
*2,72,800*
*—–*

*B.[COLOR=#1B8EDE !important]Pharmacy[/COLOR]*
*4 years*
*1,35,000*
*16,200*
*1,51,200*
*1,51,200*
*1,51,200*
*1,51,200*
*—–*

*B.Arch.*
*[COLOR=#1B8EDE !important]5 years[/COLOR]*
*1,85,000*
*27,960*
*2,12,960*
*2,12,960*
*2,12,960*
*2,12,960*
*2,12,960*

*Integrated Dual Degree (B.Tech. + M.Tech)*
*5 years*
*1,80,000*
*26,250*
*2,06,250*
*2,06,250*
*2,06,250*
*2,06,250*
*2,06,250*

*M.Tech* 
*2 years*
*1,20,000*
*26,410*
*1,46,410*
*1,46,410*
*—–*
*—–*
*—–*

*M.Pharmacy*
*2 years*
*2,95,000*
*37,700*
*3,32,700*
*3,32,700*
*—–*
*—–*
*—*




*GITAM Visakhapatnam Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:* NA


*GITAM Visakhapatnam Engineering Placements 2014:*

*Highest Package:* 18 lakhs/annum
*Average Package:* 4 lakhs/annum


*GITAM Visakhapatnam Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
GITAM Institute of Technology (GIT) was established in the year 1980. Over the years the Institute made a nische in engineering education at the all India level as certified by various bodies over a period of time. With a complement of highly qualified teachers, skilled technical staff, state-of-the-art laboratories and learning resources, GIT is globally recognized as a premier institute in technology and engineering. At present there are over 380 strong dedicated and committed faculty in various branches of engineering. Many faculty members have made significant contributions both at the National and International levels.

*GITAM Visakhapatnam Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

With a view to providing personal care to the students coming from various corners of the country, the University has built hostels that provide the right academic ambience for students in search of excellence in their pursuits. The disciplined and caring hostel environment helps the student imbibe positive values which serve as a firm foundation for their life and career. With the spirit of sharing and living in a multicultural community, they grow into evolved human beings.

The University administration puts in all efforts to help the students feel at home in terms of comforts and concern of the hostel personnel. Eco-friendly environment, encouraging academic ambience, uncompromising quality of hygiene, steam cooking, safe drinking water, round the clock security, availability of qualified doctors and resident wardens, indoor games facilities, uninterrupted power supply- all these ensure a very safe and secure stay for the student.

*Boys Hostels:* 

At present three blocks of hostels provide hostel facilities to 1200 students with all the facilities.
Saddarma Sadan – A three floored building with a built up area of 7140 sq.mts accommodates 376 students.
Santhi Sadan – Built with fully furnished suites of four floors in an area of 4287 sq.mts accommodates 275 students.
Vinay Sadan – A seven floored block in an area of 12116 sq.mts accommodates 560 students. 

*Under Construction :
*
A New Hall of Residence of twelve floors in an area of 19729 sq.mts is under construction and expected to be ready in 2012 which accommodates 1100 students.
Girls Hostels: Kokila Sadan – A block of six floors built in an area of 13630 sq.mts accommodates 1000 students.

*GITAM Visakhapatnam Address:*

 GITAM UNIVERSITY , Gandhi Nagar, Rushikonda, Visakhapatnam-530 045, Andhra Pradesh, India.





  Similar Threads: GITAM Visakhapatnam btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities GITAM Visakhapatnam btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faci Pydah College of Engineering and Technology Visakhapatnam btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Vignans institute of Information Technology, Visakhapatnam btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Raghu Engineering College Visakhapatnam btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------

